# Ih 284 goes into gear but wont move



## Joseph yoder miller (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey y'all, I have an IH 284 and as the title suggest it goes into gear but wont move unless I press the differential lock pedal. The PTO still work works, and I have taken both the shifter cover, and three point cover off and did not notice any wear on gears or pieces of metal in bottom of the frame. I was wondering if it could be an axle shaft, or if anyone had this issue before. Also I have tried both in hi and low range.


----------



## Joseph yoder miller (Mar 29, 2020)

Well I found the problem. I suspected it was a problem in passenger axle shaft. I deduced that from the fact that the right side wheel would spin when jacked up. Plus the left brake always hung up when it was super cold out( I'm gonna look into the brakes since it is torn apart). So the broken part is called the sun shaft. I hope I can find one because it's not a very sought after tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great trouble shooting. You may have to look at a salvage yard for the parts you need.
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...nes/list/manufacturer/international/model/284


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Check these guys out 

http://www.ssbtractor.com/case-international-farmall-parts.html


----------



## Joseph yoder miller (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the parts links. I have submitted some requests. One should show up hopefully.


----------



## Joseph yoder miller (Mar 29, 2020)

Side note, was my tractor yellow or was that a base coat.


----------

